# AEM Digital Boost Black Face Plate



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

WANTED

I'm in need of a Black face plate for an AEM Digital Boost gauge


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Have you contacted AEM?


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

I have, unfortunately they can't supply replacements unless a faulty unit has been returned. They've found the face plates for the other 2 I need but not this one


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Bugger, I have a black faceplate for the AEM wideband instead, have you tried H-Tune? They have replacement faceplates on there, but I'm not sure if they're just the white version, they do list the boost gauge (up to 4 bar?) but not what colour it is.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

I rang them first as they're a UK stockist, but they told me it had to be ordered through AEM directly


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

Just checked H-Tune's site and those face plates are for their X-Series gauges, mine are the older Digital style


----------

